# SPL & SQ Comp in Rocky Hill CT, May 18th



## NESPL (May 17, 2013)

It's a New England SPL sound competition being done at the Dreamz II Reality car show on Saturday May 18th. This is a huge car show, one of biggest in CT. 

NESPL will be there to run the SPL and Sound N' Style (SQ) formats as well as a Team Northeast SPL bass music format called Bass Brawlin.


SPL, Bass Brawlin & Sound N' Style classes offered. 
$20 per format, $30 for SPL & BB. 
Gates open @ 9am, and will be closed at 1pm....or earlier if they fill the lot sooner, don't be late. Spectators are always welcome.

All happens at: 
Porter & Chester Institute 
30 Waterchase Dr
Rocky Hill CT......just south of Hartford.


----------

